# co2 fittings



## Nige1975 (3 Feb 2014)

I am having an issue whereby the type of connectors which I use to connect the various pieces of equipment to leak too easily.

My regulator, solenoid valve, needle valve and drop checker are all seperate pieces of equipment and are connected in line with 6mm co2 tubing, however the equipment which has the push fit connectors (where the tube pushes straight into the connector and is released by pulling on a collar) leaks too easily.  I do not know if this is because they are cheap products, not made for co2 hence the rubber o-ring inside deteriorates or what, however I need a solution.

Does anybody know if you can get these types of fittings which instead of push fit being used for the co2 tube, the tube is pushed over a connector and then a retaining nut is hand tightened over the tube?  As my regulator/solenoid valve and needle valve are all ok, I do not want to replace the full units, only the connectors.

Thanks


----------



## Arne (3 Feb 2014)

I use the "push in" fitting type at work where I have a large 6-10 bar system for various machines. the fittings work fine, and I doubt your CO2 will go over 10 bar.
You can try clipping the end bit of the tube off. Remove the "worn out" end and stick in the new "clean" end.

Thinking about it, your tubing might be to soft. The type I have at work is really rigid.

As for ordering connectors, just google "air pressure systems/connectors" or the like. I can give you a nice Dutch one but I doubt the shipping cost will make it worth your while 
It might be cheaper still to order new tube. The rigid black type should be easy to get. I believe it's use for all sorts of plant watering and irrigation.


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Feb 2014)

Like these
Motivair - > Olab Quick fitting - Stud Male


----------



## Nige1975 (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the advice Arne, however I have previously tried what you suggested and I already have the polyurethane tubing.  My gut is that the rubber seals in the fittings I have are standard rubber and may have become brittle with the co2.

Big clown, many thanks, just what I am after!  Just need to figure out the thread and jobs a good un!


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Feb 2014)

The easiest way to do that is take the fitting out and measure it. It will be one of five choices and there all very similar.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (5 Feb 2014)

Arne has a point. We use a compressed air system and the tubing is *Nylon* and Rigid. Lasts for years without leaking and this stuff runs all over the plant. Iv heard Nylon tubing leaks C02 and its better to use specific C02 tubing which is softer but I cant say if thats true. And using the softer stuff isnt good for the push type connector and the Rigid stuff doesnt push over barbs too easily


----------



## Cherry (15 Feb 2014)

Can I ask - I have triedthe easy aqua   super mist atomiser (from AE) which you have to run at a higher pressure and also the non return valve has to be different - they screw on which is brilliant (I thought) but they just keep blowing off - losing shed loads of CO2 -any ideas anyone?
(also I now use the piping that is specifically for CO2 but have been told you need to change piping and non return valve regularly anyway)


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (15 Feb 2014)

I used this Atomisor in my set up. If it keeps blowing it sounds like your running at a too high pressure, it takes a time for the system to balance itself out so try starting it at a low pressure and leaving it for 15 mins, then gradually increase the pressure leaving it each time to pressurise the lines. If its blowing off the screw caped line its either too high pressure or incorrect size tubing.

And its good practise to change the tubing and NRV's once a year.

Post pics


----------



## Cherry (15 Feb 2014)

thank you x


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (15 Feb 2014)

No problem! hope it works out


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (15 Feb 2014)

Do you have a journal started?


----------



## Cherry (16 Feb 2014)

No I dont - is that something on here?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Feb 2014)

Journals | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Arne (16 Feb 2014)

a lot of people that are starting or re-starting a tank keep a journal to show (off ) what they've done and used to guide or simply show others. Often greatly appreciated


----------



## Cherry (16 Feb 2014)

ok will do that - is there a specific area for this? more learning from my mistakes!


----------



## GHNelson (16 Feb 2014)

Journals | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Click on the above
hoggie


----------



## Cherry (16 Feb 2014)

thanks!!!


----------

